# 2015 Allez Elite or 2016 E5 Sport for Clyde



## asuprice (Mar 23, 2016)

Looking at getting a road bike. I'm trying to decide between a 2015 Allez Elite for $1100 or a 2016 Allez E5 Sport for $800. Both new. I'm not the lightest guy in the world at 240lbs so I want to buy new to have a warranty. Which of these would be a better starter bike? Thanks in advance. 

Phil


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd say go for the elite... Essentially, they're the same bike. The frames are exactly the same. So the difference in price is really about the components. The 2015 elite comes with Tiagra components and tetra brakes as opposed to the Sora components and axis brakes on the Sport. The Tiagra group is 10 speed and IMO represents a pretty significant step up form Sora, but I'm sure that can and will be argued about..

Truthfully, the differences between the two bikes aren't great. You'r getting more with the Elite, so is it worth paying the extra $300? Perhaps color is a deciding factor in this case, if you like one better than the other.


----------



## asuprice (Mar 23, 2016)

TricrossRich said:


> I'd say go for the elite... Essentially, they're the same bike. The frames are exactly the same. So the difference in price is really about the components. The 2015 elite comes with Tiagra components and tetra brakes as opposed to the Sora components and axis brakes on the Sport. The Tiagra group is 10 speed and IMO represents a pretty significant step up form Sora, but I'm sure that can and will be argued about..
> 
> Truthfully, the differences between the two bikes aren't great. You'r getting more with the Elite, so is it worth paying the extra $300? Perhaps color is a deciding factor in this case, if you like one better than the other.


Frames are a little different. The Elite has D'Aluisio Smartweld Technology and some internal routing. Also, from what I'm reading on the website, the brakes are the same. 

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bike-archive/2015/allez/allez-elite/93185

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/allez/allez-e5-sport/106650


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

asuprice said:


> Frames are a little different. The Elite has D'Aluisio Smartweld Technology and some internal routing. Also, from what I'm reading on the website, the brakes are the same.
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bike-archive/2015/allez/allez-elite/93185
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/allez/allez-e5-sport/106650


Ahhh.. I must've been looking at the wrong elite. Specialized has changed around the bike archive feature and it seems to be harder to find specific year models of certain bikes. Yes, the 2015 Elite has Smartweld, so the frame is probably a little stiffer/stronger in the head tube, but this is not the same smartweld frame of the higher end models like the the comp/expert/race. It does not have the OS downtime and OSBB. So, it appears as if the frame is a little bit better and the group set is better. IMO, it'd be worth making the jump in price, up to the Elite.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't generally promote spending more for a first road bike, but in this case IMO going with 10 speed Tiagra (versus 9 speed Sora) is worth the extra money. 

That said, there's no *wrong* choice here, assuming it's a road bike with race geo you're settled on. I would suggest a couple of test rides on endurance bikes, like the Giant Defy, among others. 

The differences aren't huge between race and endurance, but you may find the latter a bit more comfortable as you extend rides. 

BTW, your current weight isn't an issue for most alu frames in your price range. It's the wheelsets that take the brunt, but (again) that shouldn't be a problem with higher spoke count wheels.


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

PJ352 said:


> I would suggest a couple of test rides on endurance bikes, like the Giant Defy, among others. .


 PJ is spot on about trying other brands but I would also like to point out that for $1,100 you should be able to find another brand with a 105 group set versus what Specialize pushes at that price range ($1,100).


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> Ahhh.. I must've been looking at the wrong elite. Specialized has changed around the bike archive feature and it seems to be harder to find specific year models of certain bikes. Yes, the 2015 Elite has Smartweld, so the frame is probably a little stiffer/stronger in the head tube, but this is not the same smartweld frame of the higher end models like the the comp/expert/race. It does not have the OS downtime and OSBB. So, it appears as if the frame is a little bit better and the group set is better. IMO, it'd be worth making the jump in price, up to the Elite.



I don't know exactly what Smartweld technology means, but what looks obvious is that the Elite has smoother welds which look nicer than the blobs on the other one.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Lombard said:


> I don't know exactly what Smartweld technology means, but what looks obvious is that the Elite has smoother welds which look nicer than the blobs on the other one.


Smartweld is a form of frame building. Inside of cutting the tubes with radii (is that the word?) and then welding them, the head tube, top and down tubes are hydroformed so that they have uniform edges that form a valley. This allows the welder to put a much more even weld in and moves the joint away from the highest stress areas. This results in a frame that is both stronger and lighter. The elite frame has smart weld, but it doesn't have the oversize, triple butted tubing found in the higher end Allez frames like the Comp, Race and Expert, but it still a better frame than the base of sport. Here's the link.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/alloy-technology


----------



## asuprice (Mar 23, 2016)

Ending up spending a little more and got a trek emonda alr 5. They did a full professional fitting too. Very happy with it. This one feels so much better than the Allez for me.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

asuprice said:


> Ending up spending a little more and got a trek emonda alr 5. They did a full professional fitting too. Very happy with it. This one feels so much better than the Allez for me.


You got a great bike... the Trek Emonda ALR's are very nice.

The being said, feels better, why?

I don't want to make you second guess your decision, because, surely you got a great bike, but if you're saying the Emonda is better its not because it truly is better, but because you're not comparing bikes in the same segment. Of course the $1600 Emonda ALR5 is better, it's another tier above the Allez Elite in terms of components. The equivalent Allez would be the Allez Comp which costs $1550. When looking at that comparison, its kind of hard to actually pic a clear winner. I'd say that the Allez Comp is the better frame, being that it is the full smart weld frame, but the Emonda has the better components with a full 105 group, as opposed to the hodge lodge of FSA cranks and axis brakes on the Allez. 

I've found that a lot of beginning cyclists make this mistake when shopping, they tend to make decisions without actually comparing bikes from competing manufacturers in the exact same price bracket....

From a geometry stand point, the bikes both look pretty similar, with a few minor differences in some segments. In theory, the bikes should feel pretty similar from a fit stand point, assuming same size. The investing thing I noticed is that depending on size, they do differ in some areas, for example, the head tube of the 54 emonda is 15mm taller than the 54 Allez.. but in the 56 frame size, they're the same. This means the 54 Emonda would definitely feel more upright an comfortable than the 54 Allez, so maybe that's something you noticed if you bought a 54.


----------



## asuprice (Mar 23, 2016)

TricrossRich said:


> You got a great bike... the Trek Emonda ALR's are very nice.
> 
> The being said, feels better, why?
> 
> ...


Funny you point that out. If I went with the Allez Elite I was going to get a 56. I got a 54 in the Emonda. The 54 Allez Elite and Sport just didn't feel right at all. It goes without saying that the component spec also makes it a better experience(105 over Sora is a no brainier). My position felt much better on the Emonda overall. I'm sure that partly has to do with the professional fitting too. Glad I expanded my budget a little and ended up not second guessing my purchase.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

asuprice said:


> *My position felt much better on the Emonda overall.* I'm sure that partly has to do with the professional fitting too.


Really, this is more important than frame materials, type of welds, components.... 

Who knows, maybe a pro fit on an Allez would have felt similar, but no matter, as you said you aren't second guessing your decision. 

Congrats, and go ride (and enjoy) your new bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

asuprice said:


> Ending up spending a little more and got a trek emonda alr 5. They did a full professional fitting too. Very happy with it. This one feels so much better than the Allez for me.



If the bike fits, wear it. As I, and many others have said over and over, there is nothing more important in your decision than getting a good fit. It sounds like you have a good bike shop that paid close attention to this. Win-win!

Congrats and enjoy your new steed!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Great choice, congrats! Both are quality bikes (along with the Cannondale Caads and Allez Sprint, they are some of the best in the beginner, more affordable, crit bike, and alloy segments in my opinion), so you couldn't really go wrong with either choice once the fit was dialed in, which means you did a great job shopping. Rich and PJ are correct in pointing out that the Emonda does have more of an endurance geometry, but it makes sense to go that way for lots of people. I am with Lombard in that the most important thing is that you now have a great bike you can ride and upgrade for years should you choose to, that fits your body well, and you didn't have to break the bank to get there. Good on ya. Enjoy your bike and update us once in a while when you can.


----------

